# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Campuchia tự túc?

## Junsu

Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Campuchia tự túc* chia sẻ với mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Campuchia tự túc*:

Chỉ cần "lận túi" khoảng 3–4 triệu và passport còn thời hạn ít nhất 6 tháng, bạn có thể vi vu khám phá kỳ quan, thắng cảnh của đất nước này.

*- Về đi lại:*

*Chuẩn bị*

Mua và tham khảo cuốn Lonely Planet về Campuchia mua ở khu Phạm Ngũ Lão. Cuốn này giới thiệu đầy đủ thông tin nhà nghỉ, quán ăn, các điểm cần tham quan, giá vé từng địa điểm...., có giá khoảng 3 – 5 USD, riêng tại Campuchia là 20 USD.

*Visa*

Bạn có thể lên lãnh sự quán Campuchia (địa chỉ: 41 Phùng Khắc Khoan, P. Đa Kao, Quận 1) làm trước. Chi phí cho visa du lịch (loại T) là 20 USD và cho visa phổ thông (loại E) là 25 USD. Hoặc đến ngày đi, khi lên xe bạn đưa passport nhờ tài xế làm giúp với giá 24 USD.

*Di chuyển*

Bạn có thể mua vé đi Siem Riep hay Phnôm Pênh tại các hãng xe như  Mai Linh, Sapaco, Mekong Express hay một số hãng xe Campuchia (trên đường Phạm Ngũ Lão).

Nếu có ý định tham quan Phnôm Pênh và Siem Riep, để tiết kiệm chi phí và thời gian đi lại, bạn nên đặt vé làm hai lần là từ Sài Gòn – Siêm Riep giá 14 USD, rồi từ Siem Riep - Phnôm Pênh giá 7USD. Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể đi tàu thủy từ Phnômpenh đến  Siemreap. Thời gian di chuyển khoảng 5 tiếng, giá vé 22–25 USD.

Nếu thích tắm biển Sihanoukville, bạn có thể thêm vào hành trình của bạn theo thứ tự Sài Gòn - Sihanoukville  - Phnom Pênh – Siêm Riep - Sài Gòn.  Từ Sihanoukville – Phnom Pênh mất khoảng 5 tiếng, giá vé 10–15 USD.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đến Sihanoukville theo lịch trình Sài Gòn - Hà Tiên - Kampot - Sihanoukville (ngắn hơn nhiều so với tuyến Sài Gòn – Phnôm Pênh - Sihanoukville).

Tại mỗi thành phố, bạn có thể bạn có thể thuê xe ôm (giá 1000 Riel/km), xe tuk tuk hay xe đạp để tham quan, khám phá các địa danh, thắng cảnh.

*Đến vào thời gian nào*

Bạn có thể đến Campuchia vào bất kì tháng nào trong năm.

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Tại Campuchia có 2 loại dành cho du khách là Guest House và Hotel. Nếu xác định đi bụi, khám phá là chính, nên chọn  Guest House để tiết kiệm.

Một số website để bạn đặt vé trước (không nên đến nơi mới đặt phòng):

http://www.hostelbookers.com/hostels/cambodia/
http://www.tripadvisor.com/
http://www.travelfish.org/

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Nhắc đến Campuchia, người ta nghĩ ngay đến Angkor wat và Ankor Thom tại Siem Riep. Tuy đã bị tàn phá bởi chiến tranh và thời gian, nhưng vẻ uy nghi, hùng vĩ, cổ kính của nó luôn để lại ấn tượng mạnh với du khách. Ngoài kiến trúc, đường nét, đền thờ hay các bức tượng lớn, các họa tiết nhiều hình dáng được khắc trên các viên gạch, trên bậc thang hay tầng gạch của nền tháp cũng giúp bạn hiểu thêm về nghệ thuật kiến trúc cổ của đất nước này.

Bên cạnh đó, kỳ quan Angkor còn mê hoặc bạn với đền Bayon nổi tiếng. Nơi có hàng trăm gương mặt khác nhau trên hàng chục pho tượng phật bốn mặt. Đền Ta prohm với cây cổ thụ mọc trùm lên ngôi đền và là phim trường Tomb Raider. Quảng trường đấu voi hay 12 ngôi tháp mô phỏng hình dáng của 12 con vật trong 12 con giáp.

Tour tham quan Biển Hồ trên thuyền hay dạo đêm ở khu phố Tây (giống khu phố tây ở Sài Gòn) bằng xe tuk tuk cũng mang đến những trải nghiệm thú vị tại phành phố du lịch này của Campuchia.

Thủ đô của Campuchia chào đón bạn với hoàng cung lộng lẫy, chùa vàng chùa bạc uy nghiêm, chợ đêm nhộn nhịp, chợ lớn sầm uất.... Song cũng tại Phnom Pênh, bạn sẽ không kiềm được nước mắt hàng ngàn bộ xương rải rác trên đất, hàng trăm sọ người trên kệ, những cảnh tra tấn tàn nhẫn tại với Cánh Đồng Chết. hay Bảo tàng diệt chủng... Một điểm nhấn khá thì vị cho chuyến rong chơi của bạn tại thủ đô này là đi xe qua cầu Kim Cương, nơi xảy ra thảm cảnh kinh hoàng nhất thế giới.

Bên cạnh đó, bạn đừng quên ghé đến Tượng đài độc lập để chụp hình hay ghé ngôi chùa không dành cho trinh nữ, Wat Phnom Pênh để chiêm bái.

Ngoài vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, thanh bình của biển, du lịch tại Sihanoukville chưa phát triển và khá hoang sơ. khá hoang sơ. Có thể tạm chia Sihanoukville thành 3 khu vực hkác nhau. Khu vực thứ nhất là Occheuteal Beach và Serendipity Beach, nơi này tập trung rất nhiều guesthouse, hotel và có khu phố Tây nên khá nhộn nhịp;  khu vực hai là hai rresort khá nổi tiếng Sokha Beach và Independence Beach. Điểm trừ là ít chỗ chơi, buổi tối đường đi cũng khá nguy hiểm; khu vực thứ ba là Otres Beach,Victory Beach, thuờng được dân phượt ưu tiên lựa chọn vì giá dịch vụ khá rẻ.

*Gợi ý lịch trình tham quan:*

Ngày 1 và ngày 2: Sài Gòn – Siem Riep. Đến Siem Riep nghỉ ngơi, dạo chợ đêm. Sáng hôm sau tham quan Angkor. Chiều đi Biển Hồ.

Ngày 3 và ngày 4: Siem Riep – Phnom Pênh. Đến nơi thì thì tham quan Hoàng cung, Chùa vàng chùa bạc, tượng đài độc lập. Tối tham quan chợ đêm, thuê xe tuk tuk tham quan Phnom Pênh về đêm . Ngày hôm sau tham quan các địa danh như Cánh đồng chế, bảo tàng diệt chủng, Wat Phnom Pênh…

Ngày 5 và ngày 6: Sáng ngày 5 từ Phnôm Pênh – Sihanoukville. Đến nơi tắm biển, thưởng thức hải sản, dạo cảng, khám phá thành phố đêm. Sáng hôm sau lên xe về Sài Gòn theo lịch trình Sihanoukville – Kampot – Hà Tiên – Sài Gòn hay Sihanoukville – Phnôm Pênh – Sài Gòn.

*- Đặc sản Campuchia*

Những món ăn nên thử tại Campuchia gồm các món từ côn trùng như dế, bò cạp, nhện, baba…, pohook, các món nướng, các món được chế biến từ thịt bò, gà, hay cá… Các món mua về gồm các khô cá, khô rắn, đường thốt nốt, lạp xưởng (giá khoảng 8 – 10 USD).


Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Campuchia click vào *du lịch Campuchia* - *du lich Campuchia* 

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## yeudulich123

Từ TP HCM, có nhiều hãng xe uy tín như Mai Linh,  Sapaco hay Kumho busline. Xe chạy khoảng 2 tiếng đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài,  tiếp khoảng 4 tiếng nữa tới Phnom Penh. Tại cửa khẩu có nhân viên của  nhà xe lo về thủ tục nhập cảnh. Bạn có thể ở lại Phnom Penh thăm quan  trước rồi tranh thủ mua vé xe bus đêm đi Siem Reap hoặc đi thẳng tới  Siem Reap trước rồi khi về ghé qua Phnom Penh.
 Giá vé đi TP HCM - Phnom Penh khoảng 11 USD và TP HCM - Siem Reap vào khoảng 20 USD.


 Đối với những người đi bụi thì ở nhà nghỉ hoặc khách  sạn bình dân là hình thức tiết kiệm nhất, sẽ chỉ mất khoảng trên dưới 10  USD cho một phòng 2 người. 


_Ở Phnom Penh_: bạn nên chọn  các khách sạn/nhà nghỉ xung quanh Central Market vì đây là khu vực trung  tâm (giống như chợ Bến Thành ở TP HCM), việc đi lại, mua sắm sẽ rất  thuận tiện.
_Ở Siem Reap_ thì khu vực  trung tâm chính là khu phố Tây (Pub Street) ngay sát cạnh chợ Old  Market, buổi tối ở đây rất đông vui, nhộn nhịp. Vì thế book phòng ở gần  quanh khu này là ổn nhất.
 






  Chi phí ăn uống ở Campuchia nhìn chung đều khá rẻ,  trung bình khoảng 2 USD/phần ăn, còn nếu trong các nhà hàng nhỏ thì đắt  hơn một chút, khoảng 2,5 - 4 USD/món.
_Món ăn từ côn trùng_: từ dế cơm, trứng kiến  đến con cà cuống, nhền nhện trong các món chiên, xào, dồn đậu phộng đến  hấp cơm hay ngâm giấm đều rất ngon. Hầu như du khách Việt Nam nào sang  Campuchia cũng đều cố gắng tìm để thử những món ăn từ côn trùng một lần  cho biết.
_Mắm bồ hóc_ (pohok): được làm từ những con cá con tốt nhất, mổ ruột ướp muối rồi để trong tủ hoặc hủ đậy kín, sau vài tháng thì đem ra ăn.
_Hủ tiếu Nam Vang_ có nguồn gốc từ Campuchia  nhưng do người Hoa chế biến, nguyên liệu chính là hủ tiếu khô, nước dùng  chính là thịt bằm nhỏ, lòng heo nấu cùng.
_Bánh mỳ kẹp Num Pang_ là loại bánh mỳ kẹp nhân  patê, bơ hoặc sốt mayonnaise, cho thêm vài lát đu đủ xanh ngâm giấm, cà  rốt, chả lụa và một chút tương ớt cay cay cho món ăn hoàn hảo.
_Mỳ Nom Banh Chok_ được mệnh danh là “món ăn  quốc gia” của người Campuchia. Những sợi mì làm từ loại gạo ngon lên men  chan với nước sốt cà ri cá đậm hương sả, lá chanh và nghệ vàng.
_Num Plae Ai_ làm từ bột gạo xay mịn, nặn thành  hình tròn rồi thả vào trong bát caramel hương cọ ngọt lịm, bên trên có  điểm những sợi dừa tươi trông ngon mắt.
_Bai Sach Chrouk_ là một kiểu cơm thịt heo  nướng. Thịt heo xắt mỏng ướp sữa dừa, tỏi được nướng thơm, vàng ruộm  cùng vài lát dưa chuột và chút tương ớt.


_Một số địa chỉ ở Phnom Penh:_
 - Chợ đêm (Phsa Reatrey) và chợ Kanda nằm ngay khu vực  phố Tây mới (khu Sisowath Quay) đều có các khu vực bán đồ ăn uống giống  như ở Việt Nam. Tại đây du khách sẽ có cơ hội thưởng thức những món ăn  chế biến theo đúng kiểu của người Campuchia.
 - Nhà hàng Veng Nguon ở Sankat Phsar Kandal 1 cũng nằm  ngay trung tâm khu phố Tây mới (khu Sisowath Quay), chuyên phục vụ các  món Hủ Tiếu Nam Vang. Quán khá đông vào buổi sáng, đôi khi phải đợi mới  có bàn.
 - Kiwi Bakery and Restaurant nằm ở góc đường Sisowath Boulevard với đường 130, Phnom Penh.
 - Các quán ăn vỉa hè đoạn đường đối diện với khách sạn  Naga World (gần khu vực cầu kim cương). Thay vì ngồi bàn ghế như ở Việt  Nam, du khách sẽ được ngồi chiếu và thưởng thức các món ăn như hột vịt  lộn, cá viên chiên, bia, nước ngọt...
 





_Một số địa chỉ ở Siem Reap:_ Ẩm thực Sieam Reap rất phong phú với các món ăn Khmer cũng như các món  ăn Việt, Thái, Âu… do đây là thành phố du lịch. Bạn nên ăn thử Amok -  món ăn mang đầy đủ hương vị đặc trưng của đất nước Chùa Tháp với vị ngọt  béo của nước dừa cùng vị ngọt của đường thốt nốt, mắm prohok và hương  lá chuối rất riêng.

 - Nhà hàng Khmer House ở khu vực Old Market, nơi bạn  có thể tìm thấy hàng trăm món ăn truyền thống của Campuchia. Chỉ với 3  USD bạn có thể chọn ngay được món ăn phù hợp khẩu vị.
 - Quán Soup Dragon nằm ở giữa chợ Old Market, phục vụ  các món ăn của người Khơ-me và các món ăn Âu, nhưng phổ biến là các món  ăn Việt Nam như phở, canh chua cá lóc, thịt kho tộ... Đây là địa điểm  được nhiều du khách Việt ghé đến.
 - Các quán bình ăn bình dân theo hình thức gia đình,  mấy anh chị em tự phục vụ. Các món ăn ở đây khá ngon và giá chỉ khoảng  1,5 - 3 USD/phần.
 - Nhà hàng Khmer Kitchen có các món Tom Yum, Tom Kha,  cà ri, sườn nướng (grilled rib bone)... khá hấp dẫn với giá 2 - 5  USD/phần.
 - Nhà hàng Temple ở khu phố Tây (Pub street) có đầy đủ món Khơ Me để khám phá.


_Ở Phnom Penh:_
 Bạn có thể bắt xe tuk tuk thăm quan một vòng các địa  điểm như chùa Wat Phnom, nhà tù Tuol Sleng, chợ trung tâm, Hoàng Cung,  chùa Bạc hay sông Tonle Sap. Bạn nhớ thỏa thuận giá trước khi lên xe, cứ  tình khoảng 1 USD cho 1 km.
 Buổi tối có thể đi dạo quanh chợ đêm tham quan và tìm vài món quà lưu niệm về làm quà cho người thân, bạn bè.
_Ở Siem Reap:_
 Đến Siem Reap tất nhiên không thể bỏ qua quần thể  Angkor. Giá vé tham quan Angkor: 20 USD/ngày, 40 USD/ 2 ngày. Khi thuê  tuk tuk, người lái xe sẽ chở bạn đến chỗ mua vé vào Angkor, bạn không  cần phải lo tìm chỗ mua ở đâu. Tiền tuk tuk cho 1 ngày là 12 USD/người,  bạn có thể mặc cả xuống 10 USD cho 2 người, nếu đi đông hơn thì từ 12 –  15 USD.
Tới Siem Reap, bạn đừng quên Tonle Sap, hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất Đông Nam Á  và có ý nghĩa vô cùng quan trọng đối với người dân Campuchua. Đây là  nơi có khu làng người Việt sinh sống và hãy mang một chút quà bánh dành  cho trẻ em khi đến thăm nơi này.

 





 Buổi tối, bạn có thể đi dạo quanh khu phố Tây (Pub  Street), massage chân với giá 1 USD cho 15 phút. Sau đó có thể ra khu  chợ đêm chơi và mua sắm, nên mặc cả trước khi mua, mua bán ở đây không  khác gì ở Việt Nam. Bạn nên vào khu phố Old Market sẽ có nhiều mặt hàng  rẻ hơn khu phố New Market.

 Nếu sung thì có thể ghé vào 2 club cũng nằm trong khu phố Tây là _Temple Club_ và _Angkor What_. Hai club này hoành tráng, nhạc rần rần, rất nhiều khách Tây nhưng giá cũng rất bình dân.


 Bạn có thể đến Campuchia vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào  trong năm, nhưng lý tưởng nhất là vào khoảng từ tháng 11 đến tháng 3,  lúc này thời tiết mát mẻ nhất và ít mưa. Ngoài ra, nếu đi vào tháng 4,  bạn còn có cơ hội đón Tết Chol Chhnam Thmay cổ truyền của dân tộc Khmer  sẽ rất thú vị.

mọi thông tin cần tư vấn về du lịch tự túc hoặc du lịch trọn gói, bạn vui lòng liên hệ Linh để có được những chuyến tham quan thú vị với giá ưu đãi nhất:
*CÔNG TY CP FIDITOUR
129 NGUYỄN HUỆ, QUẬN 1, TPHCM: 39.14.14.14/EXT: 405
HOTLINE: 0909.581.762 YẾN LINH
CHAT: FIDITOUR.TOURONLINE14
EMAIL: YENLINH@FIDITOUR.COM*

----------


## nhoc135

Đi Campuchia tự túc thì hơi nguy hiểm, tốt nhất bạn lên đi theo tour cho an toàn, mà giá tour đi Campuchia khá rẻ mà lại an toàn

----------


## talentstar

Đợt 30/4, 1/5 này mình cũng định đi Cam, tìm được trên mạng thấy có 1 bạn này mới đi Cambodia về (tháng 02/2014). Mình thấy hay nên share cho các bạn xem. http://journalistmctai.blogspot.com/...?view=magazine
Có bạn nào định lập hội đi Cam 30/04, 01/05 này không nhỉ!!!

----------


## hangnt

Đây là chuyến đi xuất ngoại đầu tiên của mình, lần đầu đi du lịch nước ngoài mình chọn Cambodia. Vì đây là một đất nước thân thiện và gần Việt Nam. Sau khi đã book được vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sài Gòn của vietjetair, mình vào Sài Gòn trong cái lạnh tê buốt của Hà Nội. Chuyến đi Cam lần này mình đã lên kế hoạch cho 4 ngày 3 đêm, tính từ Sài Gòn đi Campuchia. Phương tiện đi lại chính là xe bus. Tổng chi phí thiệt hại chưa kể tiền máy bay cho chuyến Cambodia này là 2 triệu 7, đi 4 ngày 3 đêm Cambodia, thăm quan Phnom Penh và Siem Reap.

Từ Sài Gòn đi Phnom Penh bạn có thể chọn các hãng xe như Kumho busline, hoặc Sapaco. Còn nhiều hãng khác nhưng 2 hãng này là uy tín nhất. Hôm mình đi mình chọn Kumho busline. Xe chạy khoảng 2 tiếng đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, tiếp khoảng 4 tiếng nữa tới Phnom Penh. Tại cửa khẩu có nhân viên của nhà xe lo về thủ tục nhập cảnh. Địa điểm đón khách của Kumho là trên đường Phạm Ngũ Lão, bạn nên gọi điện đặt chỗ sớm để có chỗ ngồi đầu. Dưới đây là chương trình kèm thông tin cụ thể mình đã đi.

*Ngày 1: xuất phát đi Phnom Penh từ 7h sáng.*

Đến cửa khẩu bạn đừng mua bán gì, vì giá đắt đỏ. Khi đến Phnom Penh cần gì thì mua, có thể mua Sim Metphone của Campuchia (là mạng viettel của Vietnam đầu tư). Làm gì khi đến Phnom Penh, bạn nên đặt vé xe khách lượt về tại Kumho hoặc Sapaco, bạn sẽ đến PP khoảng 13h. Mình không chọn đi Siem Reap ngay mà chơi 1 buổi chiều ở PP, sau đó bắt xe giường nằm đi Siem Riep. Bạn nên bắt 1 xe tuk tuk, thỏa thuận giá cho 1 chuyến loanh quanh PP, thường thì mình tính khoảng 1USD cho 1km xe tuk tuk. Các điểm thăm quan cho 1 buổi chiều: chùa Wat Phnom, Nhà tù Tuol Sleng, chợ trung tâm. Còn các điểm còn lại như: Hoàng Cung và chùa Bạc, bồ sông Tonle Sap mình để cho buổi sáng ngày thứ 4, trước khi về Sài Gòn.

Về xe tuk tuk ở Phnom Penh rất dễ kiếm, bạn có thể bắt xe ngay tại bến xe của Kumho, có nhiều lái xe người Việt. Trên đường đi thăm PP bạn nên tranh thủ mua vé Bus đêm đi Siem Riep và mua Sim điện thoại. Bạn có thể chọn mua vé tại Virak Bunthan Express Tour, địa chỉ tại:  No. 1Eo, Preah Moha Ksat Triani Kossomak (Ave. 106), 12202 Phnom Penh. Tel 023 998 ​786.

Về ăn uống bạn có thể chọn các quán ăn tại chợ Central Market. Đêm nằm giường nằm đi Siem Reap sẽ rất xóc, các bạn nên chuẩn bị tinh thần.

*Ngày 2*: đến Siem reap vào sáng sớm, bạn nên gọi xe tuk tuk để vào khu trung tâm. Nếu bạn đi xe của Sok Sokha thì bến xe cũng gần khu Pub street rồi. Đây là khu trung tâm, bạn có thể chọn nhiều nhà nghỉ với mức giá phù hợp, thường là từ 15 – 20USD. Nếu bạn muốn rẻ hơn thì phải ở cách khu Pub street khoảng 2km. Mình chọn nhà nghỉ Palm Garden Logde với giá 9USD (phòng đôi không điều hòa), nhân viên thì cũng thân thiện, dịch vụ tương đương với khách sạn 2 sao tại Việt Nam. Bạn cũng nên tham khảo thêm một số nhà nghỉ tại Agoda.vn và đặt phòng trước thì càng tốt.

Bạn có thể thuê xe tuk tuk đi thăm quần thể Angkor luôn sau khi đã ăn sáng. Thông thường thì mọi người chọn 2 ngày thăm Angkor với giá vé 40$. Mình thì chỉ chọn đi 1 ngày vì không muốn đi nhiều mỏi chân, với lại theo như mình nhận xét thì các ngôi đền đều na ná nhau, nên mình không đi nhiều. Một ngày thăm quan giá 20$, cộng thêm tiền tuk tuk cho 1 ngày là 12$, bạn có thể mặc cả với tuk tuk xuống 10$ cho 2 người, nếu đi đông hơn thì từ 12 – 15$ / ngày.

Angkor cho 1 ngày nên đi các điểm theo lần lượt từ sáng tới chiều: Angkor Thom city (Bayon, Ba Phuon), Takeo, Ta Prohm, Banteay Kdei, Angkor wat (đi cuối cùng vì buổi sáng ánh mặt trời sẽ xấp bóng ở trước Cổng đền, chụp ảnh không đẹp).

Nếu đi 2 ngày thì bạn sẽ thăm được các đền ở xa hơn. Hoặc thậm chí là chia nhỏ ra để đi cho đỡ mệt. Một lợi thế nữa của đi 2 ngày là bạn sẽ được ngắm hoàng hồn tại Angkor wat. Tuy nhiên nếu bạn đi 1 ngày thì cũng đừng lo, có một cách khác để ngắm hoàng hôn Angkor mà không phải mua vé cho 2 ngày. Nếu bạn ở Siem reap > 2 ngày, thì buổi chiều ngày thứ nhất bạn nên đến Angkor mua vé cho ngày mai, đến tầm 5h – 5h30, khi đó vé thăm quan Angkor của bạn là ngày mai. Tuy nhiên, vé vẫn được tính từ 5h, bạn có thể đi loanh quanh ngoài đền Angkor wat để chụp ảnh hoàng hôn.

Buổi tối, bạn có thể ra khu phố Tây (Pub street để ăn tối và chơi), gợi ý ăn ở nhà hàng Temple, có đầy đủ món Khơ Me để khám phá. Tối bạn có thể đi massage chân với giá 1USD cho 15 phút. Sau khi ăn có thể ra khu chợ đêm chơi và mua sắm, nên mặc cả trước khi mua, mua bán ở đây không khác gì ở Việt Nam. Bạn nên vào khu phố Chợ Đêm cũ, nhiều mặt hàng mua rẻ hơn phố Chợ đêm mới

*Ngày 3*: Nếu bạn mua vé 2 ngày đi Angkor thì bạn nên đi nốt Angkor vào buổi sáng, dành một buổi chiều thăm quan Siem reap city, tối lại bắt xe Bus đêm về Phnom Penh. Một số điểm phải đi ở Siem Reap theo ý mình là: chùa wat prom rath, wat damnak, ngoài ra bạn có thể đi thêm một số chùa khác như: wat preah polanka, wat preah an kau sa … Nếu còn thời gian đi thăm biển hồ Tonle sap, để đi hết các điểm trên cần đi trong 1 ngày và ngồi tuk tuk. Còn nếu không cứ đi được chùa Wat Prom Rath là cũng mãn nguyện rồi, chùa rất đẹp.

Tối bạn lại ra chợ đêm và Pub Street, tuy nhiên nếu bạn thấy ăn uống tại đó đắt đỏ, bạn có thể ăn tại một quán ăn nhỏ trong ngõ gần khu chợ đêm cũ, giá cả rất hợp lý. Tên quan là Mom New river, có ảnh và bản đồ. Bạn nên giả thêm tiền ở khách sạn để nghỉ đợi đến giờ xe chạy đêm đi Phnom Penh, bạn có thể mua vé xe lượt về khi vừa đến Siem reap sáng hôm đầu tiên.

*Ngày 4* : sáng sớm đến Phnom Penh, ăn sáng tự chọn nhé. Sau đó bắt tuk tuk đi thăm Hoàng Cung và Chùa Bạc, giá vé 6$ cho 1 người. Và nếu còn điểm nào chưa đi thì bạn thu xếp đi nốt trong buổi sáng, có thể ăn trưa tại 1 khu chợ gần bến của Kumho. Chiều bắt xe về Sài Gòn, bạn nên đi chuyến 13h hoặc 15h.

_Bài viết được tổng hợp từ toidi_

----------


## hangnt

Chợ đêm ở Phnom Penh : Chợ đêm nằm ngay khu vực Phố Tây mới của Phnompenh (Nằm ở đoạn giao giữa Sisowath Quay với đường Oknha Ing Bun Hoaw.), tại đây bạn có thể mua các mặt hàng như: điện thoại di động, áo quần, giày dép, lụa (silk), khăn rằn (krama), đồ trang sức bằng bạc,…

Một số bác Tuktuk người Việt bên PP các bạn có thể alo hẹn trước và ra giá thỏa thuận thời gian và cũng như tất cả các nơi các bạn đi. Tất cả các số này đều là mạng bên Cam nhé. gọi từ Vn thì thêm đầu số +855 vào nhé.

- chú Hưng 012533387
- chú Kiệt 0976603406
- chú Thông 0973445212
- anh Nghĩa 0977205226

*Nhà nghỉ ở PhnomPenh*

Thavi_kh@yahoo.com. 090240140 / 0236324466. Địa chỉ: 7DD1, St.258, S/K Chaktomuk, Khan Daun Penh, Phnom Penh. 10$/doubleGood Luck Hotel đường 115. 8$ phòng 2 giường, VA ở 3 người nên tính ra 2,7$/ng. Phòng quạt, phòng khá mát nên không cần máy lạnh, toilet trong phòng, có thang máy và hết nước có thể xuống xin, có 1 nhân viên biết nói tiếng việt. Khi ra khỏi phòng nên gửi chìa khóa tại quầy, vì lỡ mất thì bị charge phí.Family guest house: giao giữa đường số 63 và đường 142, đi bộ 50 mét là tới Central market và Sorya Transportation, giá phòng 2 người 6$. Buổi tối đối diện cái guest house này có bán phở ăn rất được, không biết có phải tại tụi tui đi cả ngày quá đói hay ko nửa icon biggrin Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cambodia 1 tô 5.500 Riel (27.000 đồng)Bạn có thể Check giá và đặc phòng 1 cách dễ dàng các nhà nghỉ trên tại trang Agoda.vn

*Nhà nghỉ ở Siem Reap*

Bạn sẽ có rất nhiều lựa chọn ở trang Agoda.vn. Mình đã xem và khảo sát giá trên đó, cuối cùng mình chọn Palm Garden Logde (vị trí ở sơ đồ bên trên). cái này mình ở là 9$ / phòng 2 người / dùng quạt, giá bao gồm ăn sáng (mì tôm hoặc bánh mì trứng). Nói chung chất lượng các nhà nghỉ là tương đương nhau. Giá cao hơn thì chất lượng dịch vụ tốt hơn một chút. Bạn có thể đặt ở Agoda nếu bạn định mua Online ở đó nhiều, nếu ko hay dùng thì cứ gọi điện đến khách sạn rồi đặt phòng, giả tiền khi đến lấy phòng.

Chú ý: mọi nhà nghỉ và khách sạn đều có dịch vụ Tuktuk đi thăm quan Angkor. Tuy nhiên bạn có thể ra ngoài đặt xe, sẽ rẻ hơn 1 – 3 usd đó.

----------


## Bảo Huyền

Nếu đi Cam tư túc bạn hãy liên hệ với công ty lữ hành uy tín để book vé máy bay hoặc khác sạn để bạn không phải bở ngỡ và gặp rắc rối khi sử dụng dịch vụ du lịch bên đó nhé. Nếu bạn quan tâm có thể ghé "dulichviet.com.vn" để biết thêm chi tiết

----------


## hangnt

Sau đây tôi giới thiệu các bạn chuyến đi du lịch ngoài nước, nước tôi chọn chia sẽ kinh nghiệm là Campuchia, tại sao lại là Campuchia mà không phải là các nước khác vì Campuchia là nước gần nhất giáp ranh biên giới Việt Nam lại có những địa doanh thắng cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời, không chỉ đẹp mà còn có vẻ huyền bí thôi chúng ta bất đầu đi nhe.Hihi...
Tổng chi phí chuyến đi của mình là 2 triệu 500 ngàn.
Thời gian chuyến đi là 4 ngày 3 đêm.

*Thông tin cần chuẩn bị trước khi khởi hành :*

- TIỀN : Người Campuchia xài tiền Riel (đọc là Ria), 1 Riel = 4 đồng Việt Nam (cứ lấy tiền Riel nhân cho 4 là ra tiền Việt) hoặc có thể xài tiền dollar Mỹ 4000 Riel = 1 usd. Người Campuchia xài dollar Mỹ cũng như tiền Riel của họ nên không phải lo chuyện đổi sang Riel hay không. Nếu muốn đổi Riel có thể lên cửa khẩu đổi, luôn có sẵn người mời chào. Tại Phnompenh ngay trước chợ Orussey gần đường 114 có 1 tiệm vàng cho đổi tiền Việt ra dollar tỷ giá 16200 đ/ dollar. Tại Siemreap thì ghé Phương Nam tourist gần chợ cũ hỏi thử.

- HÀNH LÝ MANG THEO : Quần áo (có thể không cần mang nhiều vì tại các nhà nghỉ đều có dịch vụ giặt ủi với giá phải chăng) Passport (luôn mang theo bên người phòng trường hợp bị hỏi han)  Bản đồ Phnompenh và Siemreap (file attached bên dưới)  Thông tin (đặc biệt là số điện thoại) về các địa điểm ăn chơi và các hãng xe, nhà nghỉ tại Campuchia (nên mang theo phòng khi gặp sự cố như tui)  Dao xếp (gọt trái cây ăn)  Thuốc đau bụng (nên mang theo phòng khi ăn uống không hợp), thuốc cảm sốt  Khăn tắm (một số Guest House họ không có khăn tắm kèm theo)  Điện thoại (có thể thuê Sim Campuchia tại văn phòng Mai Linh)….  Giày dép nên mang loại đế bằng và nhẹ vì đi Angkor leo trèo khá nhiều.

- THÔNG TIN HẢI QUAN: Mang ít hơn 3000 usd khỏi khai báo, hàng mua về dưới 300 usd được miễn thuế. Thực tế chả thấy kiểm tra gì kĩ chỉ đưa đồ qua máy soi nếu nghi ngờ sẽ hỏi thăm. Bản thân tui mua con Sony Ericsson P990i 300 usd và nhiều món khác vác qua ầm ầm chả ai hỏi thăm.

*1. Khởi Hành : Từ HCM - Phnom Penh.*

- Phương tiện đi của mình là xe Bus, mình chọn hãng xe Sapaco từ HCM đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài mất 2 tiếng đồng hồ, sau đó đến Phnom Penh mất thêm 4 tiếng nữa, Tổng cộng là từ HCM đế Phnom Penh mất 6 tiếng khoảng 200 mấy cây số từ HCM qua Phnom Penh.
- Thủ tục nhập cảnh nhân viên nhà xe lo. Mình chỉ cần Hộ Chiếu.
- Giá xe là 230.000 VNĐ
- Địa chỉ : 325 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q1 hoặc 592 Cộng Hòa, Q.TB
- Địa thoại đặt vé trước : (08) 3.9203.623 - 3.8101.466
Chuyến đi này mình đi 4 ngày 3 đêm .
Nhớ là đặt vé về tại Phnom Penh của hãng xe Sapaco hay là hãng nào cũng được.
- Mình chọn khởi hành 12H hoặc 1H tại HCM đến Phnom Penh tới tối mình vào khách sạn nghĩ để ngày mai tiến hành tham quan các điểm tại Phnom Penh. Sau đó đến Siem Reap.
- Mua Sim Metphone : là mạng Viettet của Việt Nam để tiện liên lạc nhé. tại cửa khẩu có Mộc Bài có bán.

*2. Khách sạn tại Phnom Penh Và Siem Riep Campuchia :*

- Tìm trên trang này và đặt phòng sẳn : Agola.vn giá cả cũng tất hợp lý thường thì tôi chọn phòng giá rẻ chỉ có 200.000 VNĐ / Đêm 2 người. Bên đó tính bằng $ khoảng 10$.
3. Chi tiết chương trình tham quan du lịch Campuchia đây :

*1. Ngày 1 :*

- Khởi hành 7H Sáng từ HCM - đến Phnom Penh 13H Trưa, tôi quyết định đi chơi tại Phnom Penh chứ không đi thẳng Siem Reap. Điểm đầu tiên tôi đi là chùa Wat Phnom, tôi bắt xe tuk tuk giá xe này là 1$/Km, điểm thứ 2 là Tuol Sleng, điểm thứ 3 là Chợ Trung Tâm. Bạn nên tranh thủ mua vé Bus đêm đến Siem Riep. Mua tại Virak Bunthan Express Tour
 Địa chỉ tại:  No. 1Eo, Preah Moha Ksat Triani Kossomak (Ave. 106), 12202 Phnom Penh. Tel 023 998 ​786.
Hoặc chọn xe Mai Linh văn phòng bên Campuchia:

- Văn Phòng PhnomPenh: 391 Sihanouk Blvd (No 274) PhnomPenh City. Điện thoại  :Frown: 855) 23 211 888 Fax : (855) 23 229 999.

- Văn Phòng Siem Reap : 2A1 St.16 Behind City River Hotel, Siem Reap. Điện thoại : (855) 63 762 888 Fax : (855) 63 762 999

- Khi tham quan 3 điểm này là hết cả buổi chiều rồi, dạo quanh Trung tâm đến tối, sau đó tranh thủ đến nhà xe Bus đi Siem Riep
- Bạn có thể ăn uống tại Central Market giá cũng bình dân mà tùy theo quán nữa nhé, nhớ hỏi giá.

*2. Ngày 2 :*

- 7 Giờ sáng tôi xuống xe và lại khách sạn đã đặt trước đó tôi đặt phòng trên trang web : http://www.agoda.com/

Với giá phòng là 167.000 VNĐ khoảng 8$ / Ngày tiêu chuẩn cũng như khách sạn 2 sao tại Việt Nam, có cả ăn sáng nữa nhe bà kon. Nhớ đặt trước khoảng 10 ngày hoặc nữa tháng. Các bạn có thể tìm khách sạn khác phù hợp với khả năng của mình, thường thì trên này giao động từ 10$ đến 15$ cho một phòng.

Phòng khách sạn tôi đặt được ở 2 người. Rất tiện nghi và thoải mái địa chỉ khách sạn là : No. 132, St. Tepvong, Next to Phsar Gné, Khu vực trung tâm Siem Reap, Siem Reap.

Sau khi nhận phòng tôi tắm rửa nghĩ ngơi và ăn sáng, tiếp tục là tôi đi mua vé tham quan Angkor luôn. Tại đây bán vé cho 1 ngày tham quan là 20$, 2 ngày 40$, cộng thêm tiền mướn tuk tuk một ngày mất 12$ nữa. Vì tại Campuchia các đền cũng hơi giống nhau nên tôi mua vé 1 ngày tham quan, chủ yếu là tham quan các ngôi đền chính.

Angkor cho 1 ngày nên đi các điểm theo lần lượt từ sáng tới chiều: đầu tiên tôi đến Angkor Thom city (Bayon, Ba Phuon), kế tiếp là : Takeo, tiếp theo là : Ta Prohm, sau đó đến : Banteay Kdei, cuối cùng vào buổi chiều tham quan Angkor wat để ngắm hoàng hôn rất đẹp.

Sau một ngày tham quán thú vị tại các đền của Angkor tôi về khách sạn tắm rửa nghĩ ngơi một tý sau đó đi phố người tây tìm kiếm nhà hàng ngon để thưởng thức vì tới chiếu là đói meo bụng, sau khi đi một vòng tôi chọn nhà hàng Temple vì nhà hàng có đầy đủ các món Khơ Me để thưởng thức hương vị lạ nơi đất khách. Sau khi dùng cơm xong tôi ra khu chợ đêm để mua sắm một số quà lưu niệm để tặng bạn bè. Kết thúc một ngày là Massager Truyền thống 15 phút 1$ bằng 20.000 VNĐ một suất. Sau khi massager về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*3. Ngày thứ 3.*

- Sáng ăn sáng, Sau đó tôi lại bến xe mua vé về lại Phnom Penh có thể đặt vé trước. Từ Siem Riep về Phnom Penh cũng mất 4-5 tiếng sau khi về đến Phnom penh tôi nhận phòng khách sạn đã đặt trước, nhận phòng tắm rửa nghĩ ngơi ăn cơm trưa.

Nhà nghỉ ở PhnomPenh: 

- Thavi_kh@yahoo.com. 090240140 / 0236324466. Địa chỉ: 7DD1, St.258, S/K Chaktomuk, Khan Daun Penh, Phnom Penh. 10$/double.

- Good Luck Hotel đường 115. 8$ phòng 2 giường, VA ở 3 người nên tính ra 2,7$/ng. Phòng quạt, phòng khá mát nên không cần máy lạnh, toilet trong phòng, có thang máy và hết nước có thể xuống xin, có 1 nhân viên biết nói tiếng việt. Khi ra khỏi phòng nên gửi chìa khóa tại quầy, vì lỡ mất thì bị charge phí.

- Family guest house: giao giữa đường số 63 và đường 142, đi bộ 50 mét là tới Central market và Sorya Transportation, giá phòng 2 người 6$. Buổi tối đối diện cái guest house này có bán phở ăn rất được, không biết có phải tại tụi tui đi cả ngày quá đói hay ko nửa icon biggrin Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cambodia 1 tô 5.500 Riel (27.000 đồng).

Thuê xe Tuktuk tại Phnom Penh :

Một số bác Tuktuk người Việt bên PP các bạn có thể alo hẹn trước và ra giá thỏa thuận thời gian và cũng như tất cả các nơi các bạn đi. Tất cả các số này đều là mạng bên Cam nhé. gọi từ Vn thì thêm đầu số +855 vào nhé. - chú Hưng 012533387 - chú Kiệt 0976603406 - chú Thông 0973445212 - anh Nghĩa 0977205226.

Tôi quyết định khám phá Phnom Penh thêm một ngày nữa mới về Việt Nam ở đây sau khi ăn cơm trưa điểm đầu tiên tôi đến là tham quan Hoàng Cung , gọi tuk tuk đến đó là 1$ cho 1Km nhé các bạn. Tham quan Chùa Vàng Chùa Bạc rực rở với Ngọc Lục Bảo nổi tiếng của Campuchia, Quảng Trường Độc Lập, Sông Bốn nổi Tiếng,.. Sau khi trời tối về lại khách sạn nghĩ ngơi và dạo phố đêm tại Phnom Penh tìm quán ăn ngon để ghé.
Nghĩ ngơi tại khách sạn Phnom Penh.

*4. Ngày thứ 4.*

Sáng ăn sáng và trả phòng bắt đầu ra bến xe về lại Việt Nam.

Đến đây là đã kết thúc cuộc hành trình du lịch Campuchia tự túc với chi phí tiết kiệm nhất mà tôi từng đi.

----------

